# Preparing automatic repair then black screen loop



## Startan (Aug 8, 2016)

my hp laptop model #15z-af100 came with Windows 10 and everything was fine until I started it 5 days ago and it goes black then to a screen the has the hp symbol and on the bottom it says preparing automatic repair stays like that for awhile and then goes black I don't know what to do please help


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Startan, welcome to the TSG Forums....

Is the laptop still under warranty? 

If "yes" then I suggest you contact HP. No point in messing around with something that is under warranty. 

If "no" then try booting into Safe Mode. You should also connect the laptop to the mains electricity supply so as to ensure that you have a good source of power.

T.


----------



## Startan (Aug 8, 2016)

How to start up my laptop on safe mode because I don't have any warranty


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

There are a number of ways to start a W10 computer in Safe Mode. Which method you use will depend on what you can or cannot do with your computer because of the problem that you are experiencing.

Read all the information at the links below and then decide which method is best for your situation. If none of these methods work then report back to this Forum and tell us what happened and why it didn't work.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/boot-windows-10-in-safe-mode

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reboot-in-safe-mode-windows

T.


----------

